# Tube Jigs



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

How do you fish your tube jigs?? I am fairly new to crappie fishing and am wondering how to fish a tube jig. Do you leave it under a bobber? Or reel it? Just trying to learn how to do it.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

When I fish a tube jig under a bobber I cast out and either twitch the bobber back or just crank slowly so the jig is constantly moving, but also in the strike zone the whole time.


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Would putting it under a wobble bobber be enough movement??


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I fish them both ways under a bobber in shallow water I give it a very slow crank back in. When fishing a tube or jig under a bobber it deeper water I toss it out and Pop it slightly working slowly back sometimes depending on how aggressive the fish are I'll toss it out and pop it up and down constantly until the bobbed gets Buried. Now when fishing a tube or jig without a float I'll toss it out and count down to desired depth and slowly work the bait back usually giving a few cranks a twitch then I'll pause for a second and repeat process over. You can also altho your gonna deal with snags toss your jig out let it hit the bottom and work it back slowly bouncing the bottom. That will also after a few snags give you a mental picture of the bottom structure you are fishing.but I've caught plenty of crappie bouncing the bottom with a jig.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

One thing that helps at times is to take a small flat stick and smash one of those crappie nibbles up inside your tube. I know they sell injectors for doing this but I never bothered with them.
Used a lot of those gulp 1 inch minnows last year and really liked them both under a bobber and straight casting them on a small jig. Blue gills ate them up also. Also cut about 3/4 inch off of the 3 inch gulp minnows and caught some nice crappies. Most times I would be throwing 2 light jigs tied in tandem. If it 
was windy I would add a small split shot.
Good luck. Its a fun way to fish for crappies. Caught a fair share of crappies last year and never had to mess with live bait.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

JohnJH said:


> Would putting it under a wobble bobber be enough movement??



Even just a breeze that will move the bobber will work. I don't know what a wobble bobber is but I would assume it would work.


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

two foot under small bobber. slowing your retreive or stopping as you approach cover or bank and they will hammer it. i prefer a split tail or single tail plastics to the tubes myself.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

1/64 or 1/42 oz jig head under a very small cork and toothpick bobber. Very slow twitches.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Redman1776 said:


> 1/64 or 1/42 oz jig head under a very small cork and toothpick bobber. Very slow twitches.



I've never tried a cork and tooth pick bobber open water.. but I got a 5 gallon bucket of wine corks so I'm gonna have to give that a shot.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Just cast and crank.. it really does nothing but they seem to hit it most often on the fall.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I fish a jig both ways - it really depends on the time of year and where I am fishing. Some times I want the lure to stay at a certain depth so a slip bobber helps with that. It keeps the jig in the strike zone.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not a fan of tube jigs. I use the smallest grubtails on small jigs with and w/o a lead plug type bobber(great for adding distance to casts). Throw it out and reel back slowly. I also like(and t he fish "love") small Maribou jigs! A little chop on the water makes the grubtail, or Maribou, "magic" for pannies!


----------

